# Wood River V3 low angle block plane.



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. Likes like a nice little plane.


----------



## Millo

Thanks for the review, I have been wondering about this little plane. Any comparisons?


----------



## bigike

yea I really want one of these, I'll get both whenI get the $$$$$. Thanks for the review.


----------



## rance

I got one of these too about 3 months ago. Its the ONLY plane I own. Hey, I'm a power tool guy, I don't like sweating when I do woodworking.


----------

